

How to link Australian iron with Marine le Pen - mooreds
http://blog.mpettis.com/2014/10/how-to-link-australian-iron-with-marine-le-pen/

======
Gustomaximus
TL:dr China has hit peak growth in the medium term and the world needs a new
growth engine in India or Africa if the west wants good times to continue.
This could happen via western investment but is not overly likely as theses
markets are considered high risk for private funds.

